# Myrtle Beach Koa



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We are going to The Myrtle Beach KOA end of June. The pictures looked great and the delux sites looked even better. While reading the forums, a lot of you tend to stay away from the KOA's due to bad experiences.

Has anyone been there that can give us a heads up on the grounds, sites, etc? This is our big vacation for the year and we're coming from St. Louis, so I don't want to get there and have an awful experience!

Never even been to S.C. so any info would help!

Tina and Ron


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have never stayed at the KOA because it is not beachfront camping. If you want to know about Lakewood or Ocean Lakes, e mail me.


----------

